# My rescue dog Henry ...



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

This is my rescue shih tzu Henry , he was found wandering the streets of Sydney at 6 months of age . I had just lost my childhood shih tzu Oliver (aged 15 ) and could not find a puppy that I liked . I discovered Henry on a rescue web site - it was love at first sight . I arranged his adoption in under 5 minutes - of course he was forced to take his first plane trip to come to Melbourne . On his flight , the plane was struck by lightening and was 3 hours late . I had chewed all of my nails off in the midst of a HUGE anxiety attack . They brought out a tiny little cage , and my very small shih tzu was scrunched in the corner . Henry was in terrible condition , he had millions of knots and grass seeds caught in his fur - most people would have shaved him , but I took 2 weeks to gently untangle every inch of him . Henry used to be such a shy dog , but in the last year has become the family crowd pleaser . Henry LOVES strangers now , he no longer trys to bite them . Due to early starvation Henry is very small for his breed , a mere 8lb's - and about 4 inches shorter in back length . These are his before and after pictures ...


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Congratulations on your new member of your family.







You did a great jog on his hair. What patience you have.
Carla & Shotzi


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Adopting Henry was such a positive experience , that less than 6 months later , I adopted Teddy the rescue Lhasa Apso .I had 3 dogs under the age of one - I don't know what I was thinking !!! .I knew the boys were mine , as soon as I saw them.Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have to tell you, you guys are the best!!!
It's so nice to know there are people out there who will give of themselves for these
precious pups.
Andrea~


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

awwww they look so adoreable... what a great mommy u are to all 3


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Adopting Henry was such a positive experience , that less than 6 months later , I adopted Teddy the rescue Lhasa Apso .I had 3 dogs under the age of one - I don't know what I was thinking !!! .I knew the boys were mine , as soon as I saw them.Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous picture. Rescue dogs are the best!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a lot of respect for people that do rescues... my home situation does not allow me to do this for myself. It takes a lot of patience and time (especially if the poor dog has bad habits or is tramitized) 

Congrats! I love the group photo! I applaud you


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

What a beautiful picture. They're all soooo cute!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

They are adorable!! Bless your heart


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sarah - Bless you for adding rescues to your family. They only want love and to be loved, and you're supplying plenty, I'm sure.







I, too, have a lot of respect and admiration for people who take in rescues. When I got Bonnie, I first looked into rescues but for the few months I looked, there were never any small dogs. (This was before I knew I wanted a Malt specifically, and before I knew about Maltese rescue.) 

Anyway, it's a great thing you did, taking in Henry and then taking in Teddy. Love, licks and tail wags to all of you from across the sea.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> There's a special place in heaven reserved for people like you! What a wonderful, touching story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said it all Rose, I agree whole heartedly, and would like to add that the pictures speak a thousand words, those precious babes look very much loved and very very happy


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes my boys are HOME !! My naughty boyfriend left my front door wide open for 40 minutes the other day and none of my rescue babies made a run for it !!! I found Henry lying on the door matt fast asleep. They love being adopted .


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, you are wonderful, he is such a cutiepie, what a happy ending


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Your babies are just so beautiful and SO lucky to have you as a mommy~ CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Your babies are beautiful!







We also rescued a puppy back in October. It feels great to give them a second chance.








Stephanie


----------

